#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Estimating piping manhours

## patatinapiccolina

does anyone have information or downloading links for the following books ?

- Technical calculation and estimator's man hours manual by Marko Bulic
- Piping Manhour Manual for Industrial Construction by Norm Goodings
- Pipefitter estimator by Norm Goodings

I have been looking in all the web but without results.

Thanks in advance

In the meantime I leave you the following links with other useful books :



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Estimating piping manhours

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## goatdrag

please reuploaded....

----------


## JOPEREZ

Please reupload

----------


## Dreamboy87

Pls upload

----------


## muhammadrizwan90

Can you please upload these files again? Thanks.

----------


## mah999

please reuploaded.... if possible we are in need

----------


## mekkisam

Please, some one can re upload, please

----------


## buddy19

pls share me...buddy.sinaga@hotmail.com

----------


## purav

Try this!!!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## purav

Try this!!!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dumbarajko

nice book I recommend it

----------


## Han Ah kwang

The Technical Estimation Manual have been existed in the web longtime ago.

Anyone have the electronic Version of the manual containing containing all the figurest and relate and other related data ???


Please upload!!! MEMBERS!!!See More: Estimating piping manhours

----------


## Han Ah kwang

The Technical Estimation Manual have been existed in the web longtime ago.

Anyone have the electronic Version of the manual containing containing all the figurest and relate and other related data ???
Please upload!!! MEMBERS!!!

----------


## alexor13

Thanks! Yet, values are still hidden.....

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Take a look: (In my earlier file storage)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] MANUAL (2nd)L.pdf

----------


## raulrico

Thats the book we need:

Technical calculation and estimator's man hours manual by Marko Bulic


But the values are hidden!!!

Please share it

----------


## gr8funk

Thanks for sharing....

----------


## victorlachica

Cheers Han Ah kwang

----------


## Margarett

nice book.. does anybody has John S. Page's estimating books?

----------


## mitsai_3

can u pls share or email , I was only able to get the no value version

mitsai_3@hotmail.com

tks in advance

----------


## Margarett

Thanks a lot! =)

----------


## Alvaroreg

There is any way to see the values??
I can't
thanks

----------


## keenkeem

can someone pls send me a copy of marko bulics book with value plsss. thx in advance.

----------


## markus8alf

Please, someone send me a copy of marco bulik book... I download a copy on the web but that have the technical data hidden... please help me...



marcoaparraf@gmail.com

regands!!!See More: Estimating piping manhours

----------


## markus8alf

Edited!!!

----------


## hldn

hi guys, need this with Values as well, can someone give an upload link or send to sanverem@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## hldn

hi guys, need this with Values as well, can someone give an upload link or send to sanverem@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## Seijuro

the link in post 11 works

----------


## hldn

yes but that one doesn't have the values, they are all greyed out.

----------


## karimbg

Hello,

Could any one please send the manual to benghorbalkarim@yahoo.fr or give me a usefull link.

Thank you

----------


## GeraldFup

Wenn Sie das gleiche Konto zum Anmelden bei unterschiedlichen Microsoft-Diensten verwenden, konnen Sie von der Art und Weise profitieren, in der die Dienste miteinander verknupft sind. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
You can also make wallpaper slideshows in Windows 7. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Release Unmanaged Resources - Application Developer The Finalize method should be invoked by the Framework directly and should not allow access to invocation from the application. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
You can begin work immediately - no waiting! 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Install autocad 2007 on you pc. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GeraldFup

Then he shows how to create and modify geometry, layers, blocks, attributes, dimensions, and layouts, and finally, how to start sharing your drawings with others. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
For example, you may have a legacy Add-in that works on Excel 2007, but does not work on Excel 2013. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
A circle that is clipped by the viewport is converted into a series of lines. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
So I went to Microsoft Support page here. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
The Kia Optima is available as a four-door, five-passenger sedan in one of five trim levels. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GeraldFup

Programmers also get easier access to advanced OpenType functionalities. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
If you can not identify the offending format listed in "Input Formats", post in this thread for help. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Pipe supports (welded stanchions and dummy Legs) were disconnected in isometric drawings and the PCF file. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
You would think that after all these years, there would be little left to change. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Client interoperability in Lync 2013 This topic discusses the ability of Microsoft Lync Server 2013 clients to coexist and interact with clients from earlier versions of Lync Server and Office Communications Server. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

